# Smoking a pork loin



## jaguar

Hello to all you smokers,

I am smoking a pork loin and wonder on smoking times. I saw 1.5 hours per pound and wondered if that would be about right. The loin is 9.06 lbs, and that would be about 13 or so hours.

Thanks for any help you may give me


----------



## pignit

Sounds like a long time for a Pork Loin to me. I personally threw out the time charts when I started smoking and went by the internal temp. Keeping my internal temp around 235,  I would take it to an internal of 155 and pull it to rest. Some folks like them more rare but I take mine out between 155 and 160.


----------



## blardov

I'm surely no expert but that seems way too long. What are you trying to do with it and what temp are you trying to get it to? I just smoked an 8lbs tonight at 240 degrees. Took 2hours. I pulled at 145 and wrapped it, let it sit for about an hour.  Family loved it.

13 hours..I can't imagine it having one tiny bit of moisture left.


----------



## pit 4 brains

For a nice, juicy pork loin, you need to smoke it until it reaches an internal temp of 160. Those times apply more to pulled pork and beef.

Here's a couple I did..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/95434/pepper-jelly-glazed-loin

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/94115/teriyaki-chicken-stuffed-loin

You can always wrap with a bacon weave to help keep it from drying out. Another idea is to sear it in some hot oil or roll it over a hot grill for a few minutes then put it to the smoker..


----------



## venture

Pork loin covers a lot of territory.

We need more info.

If it is intact muscle meat, 160 will make it way more dry than it needs to be.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raptor700

145º IT  and a 30 minute rest is awesome


----------



## pit 4 brains

Just make sure it isn't pink in the middle if you are serving it to the "is it done?" crowd, if ya know what I mean...


----------



## SmokinAl

I pull mine out at 140 and rest it in foil about 30 minutes. It will climb up to 145 during the rest.


----------



## mballi3011

I'm with Al and Ken on this one and I pull mine at about 145° I thought the FDA just changed the temp to 140° for pork. I don't mind alittle pink in my pork and I personally haven't had a problem with that.


----------



## pignit

PignIt said:


> Sounds like a long time for a Pork Loin to me. I personally threw out the time charts when I started smoking and went by the internal temp. Keeping my internal temp around 235,  I would take it to an internal of 155 and pull it to rest. Some folks like them more rare but I take mine out between 155 and 160.


I'm sorry... I meant my smoker temp at 235......


----------



## jaguar

Thanks for all the replies. I will remember to use internal temperature as a rule from now on. It came out great by the way.

Thanks to you all!


----------



## madmax

*USDA Recommended Safe Minimum Internal Temperatures*

Cook all raw beef, pork, lamb and veal steaks, chops, and roasts to a minimum internal temperature of 145 °F as measured with a food thermometer before removing meat from the heat source. For safety and quality, allow meat to rest for at least three minutes before carving or consuming. For reasons of personal preference, consumers may choose to cook meat to higher temperatures.


----------



## fwismoker

145 degrees is the correct answer...3 minute rest


----------



## smoking b

Let it rest for a half hour or so - you'll be glad you did


----------



## sigmo

Surely they meant 30 min, and not 3 min.

Phoned in.


----------



## lu1847

I'm with the 140 and at least 30 min rest.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## 173rdherd

just put mine on my MES30 (4) 10" pork loins, brined 2 days.....doing 235 with a mix of apple and hickory with apple juice in the waterpan. plan on pulling at 140 IT.


----------



## electriclew

Just did two 3.5 lb. loins this evening. Rubbed them (two different commercial rubs) and wrapped them tight for two hours (while I smoked 2 lbs. of mixed nuts), then put them in the Smokin Tex at 225 with three ounces of cherrywood chips, and three hours later they were at an internal temp of 150F. Shut it down, tented them with foil on a platter inside for 20 minutes, sliced the one, and it was perfectly cooked, just smoky, and juicy, one of the best pork roasts I've ever done. No brine, but juicy as anything. But...no smoke ring. How can I get more smoke and that nice pink ring? Lower temperature and longer time?

Lew


----------



## smoking b

ElectricLew said:


> Just did two 3.5 lb. loins this evening. Rubbed them (two different commercial rubs) and wrapped them tight for two hours (while I smoked 2 lbs. of mixed nuts), then put them in the Smokin Tex at 225 with three ounces of cherrywood chips, and three hours later they were at an internal temp of 150F. Shut it down, tented them with foil on a platter inside for 20 minutes, sliced the one, and it was perfectly cooked, just smoky, and juicy, one of the best pork roasts I've ever done. No brine, but juicy as anything. But...no smoke ring. How can I get more smoke and that nice pink ring? Lower temperature and longer time?
> 
> Lew


Hey Lew. Sorry to have to tell you this but an electric smoker won't give you a great smoke ring like a wood/charcoal smoker does. The good news is that a smoke ring doesn't make the food taste any better - it's just an appearance thing...


----------



## electriclew

Smoking B said:


> Hey Lew. Sorry to have to tell you this but an electric smoker won't give you a great smoke ring like a wood/charcoal smoker does. The good news is that a smoke ring doesn't make the food taste any better - it's just an appearance thing...


HA! Well, no worries; at my age, I'm past worrying about appearances anyway. I can live with no ring; the ease of the electric suits my personality. If I had a wood/charcoal smoker, I'd be pissed all the time because I kept forgetting to tend it. Horses for courses, as my Scottish friends always say.

Thanks!


----------



## mwyn24

How long would it take to smoke pork loin on average? Could I start it around noon and have it done by dinner? I always thought it took a long time for smoking. If I have it wrapped in bacon would it stay more moist? Does that take away from the smoke flavor? New to smoking. Using a Bradley 4rack digital. Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

mwyn24 said:


> How long would it take to smoke pork loin on average? Could I start it around noon and have it done by dinner? I always thought it took a long time for smoking. If I have it wrapped in bacon would it stay more moist? Does that take away from the smoke flavor? New to smoking. Using a Bradley 4rack digital. Thanks!


Pork loins don't take as long as some cuts. Of course it depends on the smoker temp and the size of the loin. A 2-4 pound loin should reach an IT of 145 in 4 hours with a smoker temp of 250*-265*. I've had some take less time and some take more.


----------



## mwyn24

Thank you. Just got a maverick et73 to help control temp. Hopefully.


----------



## kentislanddave

ElectricLew said:


> Just did two 3.5 lb. loins this evening. Rubbed them (two different commercial rubs) and wrapped them tight for two hours (while I smoked 2 lbs. of mixed nuts), then put them in the Smokin Tex at 225 with three ounces of cherrywood chips, and three hours later they were at an internal temp of 150F. Shut it down, tented them with foil on a platter inside for 20 minutes, sliced the one, and it was perfectly cooked, just smoky, and juicy, one of the best pork roasts I've ever done. No brine, but juicy as anything. But...no smoke ring. How can I get more smoke and that nice pink ring? Lower temperature and longer time?
> 
> Lew



I have been told recently that you need to keep the smoker temp under 160 to get a smoke ring.  I do it regularly with a 79 dollar electric smoker; it just takes patience, tending, and often sliding the lid half way (but keeping over meat) to keep temp that low.


----------



## smoking b

KentIslandDave said:


> I have been told recently that you need to keep the smoker temp under 160 to get a smoke ring. I do it regularly with a 79 dollar electric smoker; it just takes patience, tending, and often sliding the lid half way (but keeping over meat) to keep temp that low.


I have never hot smoked anything at that low of a temp! Here is a thread that will help you understand how the smoke ring is formed.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128506/the-smoke-ring-mystery

Also could you please visit Roll Call & introduce yourself - we would like to meet you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call


----------



## kentislanddave

I 





Smoking B said:


> I have never hot smoked anything at that low of a temp! Here is a thread that will help you understand how the smoke ring is formed.
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128506/the-smoke-ring-mystery
> 
> Also could you please visit Roll Call & introduce yourself - we would like to meet you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call



Just finished eating a pork loin smoked at 150-160 for 4 hours, than 200 for 1 hour.  Nice ring, moist, and 150 in the center.


----------



## randycandy

Couple of dumb questions. When someone says this "Shut it down, tented them with foil on a platter inside for 20 minutes", does he mean just loosely place a piece of aluminum foil over the meat in the shape of a tent instead of wrapping it completely?

Also, say if you have a  6 lb. pork loin. The rule of thumb say its approx. 1 hour per pound. (for estimating and planning the meal purposes, I know go by internal temps), So it would take approx. 6 hours to cook this loin. Now say I cut it in half. Now I have two 3 lb. roast. does this mean that now it would take approx. 3 hours to cook each one. Does the "load" on the smoker come into play?

I have an electric smoker by the way. Still learning.Thanks!


----------



## lnares

We are also just experimenting with pork loin and an electric smoker.  I am guessing you take the wrapping off the loin before it goes on the smoker?  We will cook until 140, and let rest.


----------



## lnares

Okay, we got the pork loin smoked.  We kind of combined several suggestions.  We injected the pork loin with olive oil, apple juice, and seasoning, wrapped it in saran wrap and let it sit in the refrigerator most of the day.  Then we dried it off, and covered it in the Texas rub a friend gave to us.  We put it the electric smoker and at about 135 degrees we started getting real hungry (we should have started earlier), so we wrapped it in foil and put it in the oven to bring up to 140.  We let it sit while we got the rest of the dinner ready.  We were very happy with the result. It was very tender and juicy.  My husband has some rosemary-chipotle sauce that he put on his, but I ate mine plain. I had taken the bbq sauce out of the fridge, but forgot to put it on.


----------



## bearpaw54

Thanks guys for all the info, Im about to roast my first pork loin on our elec smoker today and needed some guidance. I too, am going to to do the

"pull it out at 145 degrees and let it sit 30 mins to an hour", and hope its great! I'm still a litte unclear on the temp for the smoker though...only  reference

to temp I saw for the smoker was 240?? I'll go back and see if I can find that out! But thanks for being here for us "newbies" Happy Smokin Weekend..Pattti


----------



## thegoodsmoke

KentIslandDave said:


> I
> Just finished eating a pork loin smoked at 150-160 for 4 hours, than 200 for 1 hour. Nice ring, moist, and 150 in the center.


That's just silly to smoke it that low and add that much time just for a smoke ring.  Down right silly.  If you really wanted a smoke ring that bad, why wouldn't you use a different kind of smoker instead of the "$79 electric smoker"?


----------



## venture

The 145 temp on pork is for intact muscle meat.

Ground pork, pork that has been injected, mechanically tenderized, prematurely probed, stuffed, or otherwise taken out of the category of "intact muscle meat" needs to go to 160.  Or so says the FDA.

If my intact pork loin doesn't have a little pink in the middle?  Dang!  I don't have a dog to feed it to?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## backyardboss

Venture said:


> The 145 temp on pork is for intact muscle meat.
> 
> Ground pork, pork that has been injected, mechanically tenderized, prematurely probed, stuffed, or otherwise taken out of the category of "intact muscle meat" needs to go to 160.  Or so says the FDA.
> 
> If my intact pork loin doesn't have a little pink in the middle?  Dang!  I don't have a dog to feed it to?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


When you say injected are you referring to commercially injected?

I'm throwing one on the smoke tomorrow after injecting it with a mixture of vinegar and apple jam stirred together and liquified. Just goofing around with stuff.

Does that injection count since I "violated" the surface? It was trimmed, rinsed and dried before I gave it the needle though.

Thanks!

Oh, then using a pepper jelly as a glaze over apple wood. We'll see.


----------



## oldsmokie9

Hi all, just did a 4.1 Lb pork loin my MES 40 at 225 for 3 Hrs. internal temp 150. It's resting as I type, all your  advise took me  thru this, thanks very much. Will be thinking of all as we eat tonight.


----------



## magslam

145 IT then rest for 30 minutes wrapped in foil. I have done it like that, previously kept in a brine, and it was juicy and delicious.


----------



## biloxidman

Did this one this afternoon with 4-5 chunks of hickory and apple. Pulled it at 152 and let it sit for 10-15 minutes. Nice smoky flavor and a good smoke ring!













Image



__ biloxidman
__ Feb 16, 2014






Let it sit in a foil boat but put it directly on the grill for 15 minutes or so turning to get all sides.


----------



## biloxidman

Forgot to give the time. Cruised on at 340 degrees for 1 hour and about 10 or 15 minutes total time. I just went by internal target temp.


----------



## magslam

Biloxidman said:


> Forgot to give the time. Cruised on at 340 degrees for 1 hour and about 10 or 15 minutes total time. I just went by internal target temp.


Looks great.


----------



## smoke signal

So I grossly overestimated my cook time and won't be serving for at least 2 hours.  I brought my 4# loin to 155 IT and it is now foiled, toweled, and resting in a cooler.  Will resting it over 2 hours be an issue?  Also, if need be, what is the best method of bringing it back up to serving temp if it cools too much?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## noboundaries

Smoke Signal said:


> So I grossly overestimated my cook time and won't be serving for at least 2 hours. I brought my 4# loin to 155 IT and it is now foiled, toweled, and resting in a cooler. *Will resting it over 2 hours be an issue? Also, if need be, what is the best method of bringing it back up to serving temp if it cools too much? *Thanks in advance!


I cover with foil then pile some old thick towels on top of it to keep it insulated.  It will keep the heat up for quite some without drying it out.  As far as rewarming, I just nuke individual pieces on medium-low so not to overcook and dry the meat.


----------



## smoke signal

Noboundaries said:


> I cover with foil then pile some old thick towels on top of it to keep it insulated.  It will keep the heat up for quite some without drying it out.  As far as rewarming, I just nuke individual pieces on medium-low so not to overcook and dry the meat.



Thanks NoBo!  













image.jpg



__ smoke signal
__ Feb 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smoke signal
__ Feb 17, 2014





Turned out great!  Still very warm and juicy even after 2-1/2 ours!!


----------



## magslam

Smoke Signal said:


> Thanks NoBo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoke signal
> __ Feb 17, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoke signal
> __ Feb 17, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned out great! Still very warm and juicy even after 2-1/2 ours!!


Great job!!


----------



## noboundaries

Looks fantastic!  Nice job Smoke Signal!

I have two 3.5 lb cryovac pork loins in the refrigerator for this upcoming weekend. One I'm going to marinate with a pomegranate balsamic vinegar, green onions, and a salty rub, then smoke with apple or pecan.  Still debating how I want to prep the second one for the smoker, same smoke obviously.  Pork loins are relatively easy, somewhat fast, and always delicious!


----------



## smoke signal

Try coring an apple and wrapping it in foil leaving the top open.  Fill the hole from the core with butter, cinnamon sugar, and a drizzle of  vanilla.  Stick it in the smoker along side your loin and it will turn out awesome.  Pairs nice with the pork too!  I halved mine after the smoke and used a small torch to brûlée the sugar prior to serving.













image.jpg



__ smoke signal
__ Feb 1, 2014


----------



## smoke signal

Sorry Jaguar...  I kinda hijacked your post!  :hijack:


----------



## magslam

Smoke Signal said:


> Try coring an apple and wrapping it in foil leaving the top open. Fill the hole from the core with butter, cinnamon sugar, and a drizzle of vanilla. Stick it in the smoker along side your loin and it will turn out awesome. Pairs nice with the pork too! I halved mine after the smoke and used a small torch to brûlée the sugar prior to serving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoke signal
> __ Feb 1, 2014


That's a great idea Smoke. I love apple and cinnamon so there's no reasonable doubt this is in my near future. Thanks !!


----------



## noboundaries

Ran out of time this weekend so I tried something simple. Instead of marinating the pork loins I washed and dried them both, coated with oil olive, then used rib rub on one, kosher salt and coarse black pepper on the other.  Loaded the smoker with KBB and two fist sized chunks of wood; one apple and one cherry.  Smoked them at 275F until they reached an internal temp of 145F.  They rested about two hours just due to the timing of the meal.  Also did a couple large baking potatoes on the smoker at the same time.

So far we've only eaten on the salt n' pepper roast.  We cut it and put a bottled Roasted Apple Grille Sauce on the roast we had in the cabinet. The pork and apple grill sauce was all delicious!  Moist and flavorful.  The simple salt n' pepper was fantastic.

I don't remember where we got the grille sauce but it is pretty pricy online.  Consequently I've put together a recipe to make a Roasted Apple Grill Sauce but I haven't tried it yet.  I will publish it here once I do.













Smoked Pork Loin (1).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Feb 23, 2014


















Smoked Pork Loin (2).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Feb 23, 2014


















Smoked Pork Loin (4).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Feb 23, 2014


----------



## magslam

Well I did one yesterday:













Before.jpg



__ magslam
__ Feb 24, 2014






Here's just in. I added four potato bombs after and close the lid. Top and bottom vents all open. After 30 minutes temp was 300F.













After.jpg



__ magslam
__ Feb 24, 2014






This is how it was after 1 hour. The cooker temp was 350F. IT was way over 145, so I took it out and wrapped in foil.













afterafter.jpg



__ magslam
__ Feb 24, 2014






I had to rush to take this pic before was all gone. It was juicy and tasty. I had poked holes filled with crushed garlic, as it can be seen here. I did marinade it a couple of days on sour orange juice, and used some Badia complete seasoning (http://www.badiaspices.com/ready-made-blends/complete-seasoning/) inside the bacon bed. End result: delicious.


----------



## noboundaries

I scored 4 cyrovac pork tenderloins for $2.50/lb yesterday.  We love pork loins but pork tenderloin takes that love to another level.

Depending upon what time I can break loose from work tomorrow I'll probably smoke one the cryovac packages tomorrow.  There's usually two tenderloins inside.  No special rub, just wash, dry, rub with EVOO, then kosher salt and pepper.  I made the Roasted Apple Grill Sauce recipe tonight I concocted from several recipes I found online.  It is YUMMY!  We liked it better than the commercial stuff.  We'll use it like we did the commercial stuff and just spoon over the tenderloins once smoked.  Below is the apple recipe with pics.  It is super easy to make.

Edit update:  Next time I make it I'll use 2 Tbs apple cider vinegar and 2 Tbs Worcestershire sauce instead of 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar.   

*Yield:  about a quart*

*Roasted Apple Grilling Sauce*

*Ingredients*
4 Gala, Honey Crisp, or Fuji Apples, cored and quartered, skins on
1/2 onion finely chopped
1 lemon, juiced
2 Tbs butter
1 tsp garlic, minced
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup brown sugar, packed
1/4 cup pure maple syrup
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp sweet hot mustard

*Directions:*

1. Preheat oven to 400°F.

2. Put onion, lemon juice, butter, garlic, apple cider vinegar, brown sugar, maple syrup, cinnamon, and sweet hot mustard in a sauce pan.  Cook over low heat until well blended.

3. Spray baking dish w/ non-stick spray.

4. Spread apples out in a casserole pan.

5. Pour the contents of the sauce pan over the apples.

6. Bake until the apples are roasted, soft, and begin to carmelize, about 45-60 minutes.

7. Remove from the oven, cover, and let cool.

8. Put contents in a blender and pulse until desired chunk size.

9. Serve over smoked/roasted pork loin or tenderloin.













Roasted Apple Grill Sauce (3).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Mar 4, 2014


















Roasted Apple Grill Sauce (4).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Mar 4, 2014


----------



## demosthenes9

Smoke Signal said:


> So I grossly overestimated my cook time and won't be serving for at least 2 hours. I brought my 4# loin to 155 IT and it is now foiled, toweled, and resting in a cooler. Will resting it over 2 hours be an issue? Also, if need be, what is the best method of bringing it back up to serving temp if it cools too much? Thanks in advance!


Pork loin is one of those cuts where cook time isn't determined by weight, but rather, by diameter of the loin.    If you have a 3lb loin and a  5lb loin that have the same thickness, they will take the same amount of time to cook.   This also applies to other loins such as a Ribeye roast, a NY strip roast, a beef tenderloin, pork tenderloins, etc.


----------



## bigwheel

I give up on nasty old charcoal many moons ago so my preferred method is to cut it into thick loin steaks (no not boneless porkchoops) and grill it on the gasser. If I wan bound an determined I like to give it 30 mins on each side and pull at 150 internal. This be thinking you prob got a half loin. Then that depends on whether you get the rib end or the loin end. They cook up about the same. The loin end is lreal lean..the rib end has some fat curled up on the inside. I like the rib end for grilling.


----------



## boomersooner

TheGoodSmoke said:


> That's just silly to smoke it that low and add that much time just for a smoke ring.  Down right silly.  If you really wanted a smoke ring that bad, why wouldn't you use a different kind of smoker instead of the "$79 electric smoker"?


 LOL that is the point for me. Time and TLC.


----------



## miniedmo

The roasted apple grilling sauce sounds great.


----------



## azsmoker22

For most accurate temperature point where should check or should I test each end and middle? Normally I would insert my temp needle at least a inch in the center but that's not with pork. I plan on pulling meat from heat at around 145-150 and wrapping/sitting for at least an hour just am curious on how in depth I need be when checking internal temp.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Jaguar, are you gonna pull the Loin or slice for plating , 135*F will be good for slicing . Wrap and towel , in a cooler ( warmed if possible- hot water) and rest for 2-3hrs. will make marvelous cuts...

JMHO , good smoking and . . .


----------



## azsmoker22

IMAG0169.jpg



__ azsmoker22
__ Sep 27, 2014


















IMAG0170.jpg



__ azsmoker22
__ Sep 27, 2014






IT-148 cook time of 4.5 hours mixture of apple and hickory chips heavy smoke for the first 3 hours at 170 then the final hour and a half I bumped it up to 200. Ended up cooking four good size loins and each one came out awesome.


----------



## makesmiles

How long does it take to cook the apples? I'm sure not long.


----------



## erikkobe

if you really want the "smoke ring" you can add sodium nitrite powder/liquid to your brining/rub process, and it will provide the ring.  previous reply was correct in saying that a "smoke ring" only comes from charcoal/wood-burning where flame is readily present.

check out the following link for an explanation of why it happens: 

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/mythbusting_the_smoke_ring.html


----------



## krzyd

I'm smoking a pork loin tonight, stuffed with smoked gouda, wrapped in a smoked bacon weave.


----------



## motsyball

Smoking B said:


> Hey Lew. Sorry to have to tell you this but an electric smoker won't give you a great smoke ring like a wood/charcoal smoker does. The good news is that a smoke ring doesn't make the food taste any better - it's just an appearance thing...


For some reason I was thinking that using InstaCure will also give you that pink smoke ring once you have smoked the meat.  Am I mistaken?


----------



## slackaction

SOAK THE CHIPS IN WATER YOU WILL GET ALLOT OF SMOKE......


----------



## kaceewht2

Mine is 3.45lb, so I put it on smoke till the center is 145° take it off and keep it in the foil for 30 min?


----------



## smittman

Todays selection 6 loins cut in half brined for 3 days 3 already of in foil waiting for the last 3 anybody hungry. I slice and vacuum bag them put them in the freezer . We have fresh smoked loin for about 5 weeks. I also dice some before freezing them we use it when making mac n cheese in the oven, add it in and put French fried onion rings on top. Smokey mac n cheese makes me hungry just thinking about it.













loins 1 -31.png



__ smittman
__ Jan 31, 2016


----------



## paddedroom

I cold smoke with Lumberjack cherry for about 30-45 minutes before starting the hot smoke with hickory.  So far, I have been getting beautiful smoke rings.

BTW: I'm using a cheap ass Char-Griller pellet smoker exclusively with Lumberjack pellets.


----------



## two springers

I never thought that I would smoke a pork loin til I read some of these posts.  I was really surprised in the outcome of my results of today's results.  I bought a 11lb. pork loin that was on sale and decided to apply some olive oil to coat and and a KC rub recipe,and refrigerate over night.  I smoked it for around 4 -5 hours at 220 degrees with hickory till 150 degrees internal temperature and then pulled off the smoker and wrapped with aluminum foil for a couple of hours.  I sliced it thin with my meat slicer and packaged the meat in with vacuum sealed packages.  The meat was very tender and full of it's juices.  I expected it to be slightly dried out with little fat but was surprisingly amazed with the results. The final results was very juicy and I would definitely smoke another pork loin in the future.


----------



## bigharpitbbq

lnares said:


> Okay, we got the pork loin smoked.  We kind of combined several suggestions.  We injected the pork loin with olive oil, apple juice, and seasoning, wrapped it in saran wrap and let it sit in the refrigerator most of the day.  Then we dried it off, and covered it in the Texas rub a friend gave to us.  We put it the electric smoker and at about 135 degrees we started getting real hungry (we should have started earlier), so we wrapped it in foil and put it in the oven to bring up to 140.  We let it sit while we got the rest of the dinner ready.  We were very happy with the result. It was very tender and juicy.  My husband has some rosemary-chipotle sauce that he put on his, but I ate mine plain. I had taken the bbq sauce out of the fridge, but forgot to put it on.



Don't use Saran Wrap!!!!  Aluminum foil keeps in the heat and juices while setting.  Saran Wrap will give you toxins and an off flavor.


----------



## pork pirate

I know that this an old thread but it seems to keep going. I have burned hickory at 2am and started shoveling coals into large smokers at 4am. Probably the best meat (no matter what kind), that I have had.

Nowadays I like it easy. So I have built a few electrics, for myself and others. PID controlled and basically foolproof. Remember this:

Every piece of wood is different, every piece of meat is different, every smoker is different, every sensor placement can be different. I like to test a new design on pork loin. It's lean, cooks relatively fast, but takes long enough to know the nuances of the smoker itself.

I have seen on this forum that Electrics do not produce a smoke ring. There's plenty of articles out there about smoke ring. The source of heat makes no difference. 1.5 hours of smoke at a good temperature will make a good smoke ring.

My preferred small batch smoker cooks a 5lb loin to 150F in 4 hours, set to hold 230F. I can do it faster with a little higher temp, but I like the results with this setting. If you have a cheap electric, you will still get good results after learning how to control the smoke v. temperature issue. If it gets too hot too fast, you may seal the meat and not get a good smoke ring. It will still be good though!

145 or 160? People talk about a dried out piece of pork at 160F. I have never had that happen. Provided you can control the temperature (225-245), I think you'll be fine either way. Is your probe in the exact coolest spot of the meat that you are cooking? If you KNOW that the answer is YES, then by all means, pull it at 145F. If you are not sure, and you have controlled the smoker temp, 155 shouldn't hurt a thing.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## anthonywilliams

I have seen some people say let it "rest" for 30 minutes why is that? Just curious. Smoking a loin tonight. I want it perfect.


----------



## bigjrfan77

I smoked a 5 pound loin last Friday. It was done in 4 hours, with a 30-60 minute rest afterward. When I pulled it off the smoker I wrapped it in foil for the rest period. Hands down the best loin I've ever eaten. If anyone is interested I'll post theinjection recipe I used. It was nothing short of amazing.


----------



## wastan

bigjrfan77 said:


> I smoked a 5 pound loin last Friday. It was done in 4 hours, with a 30-60 minute rest afterward. When I pulled it off the smoker I wrapped it in foil for the rest period. Hands down the best loin I've ever eaten. If anyone is interested I'll post theinjection recipe I used. It was nothing short of amazing.


Yes please. I'm just beginning to experiment with injection.


----------



## bigjrfan77

I mixed 3/4 cup of apple juice, 1/4 cup of orange juice, 1/4 cup of water, 1/4 cup of salt, a table spoon each of soy sauce, worschtershire sauce, garlic powder, and onion powder. I injected the loin the night before I smoked it, and applied my dry rub, then put it in a large ziplock back in the fridge overnight. It was my first attempt at making an injection marinade and I was amazed with the results!


----------



## rooksmoker

20170723_160534.jpg



__ rooksmoker
__ Jul 23, 2017





1 lb tenderloin about an hour and a half at 225


----------

